# Recommended Equine Vets



## Kails16 (1 May 2015)

Looking for a recommended equine vet to do thorough Pre-Purchase 5 stage vetting? Ideally an equine specialist. Any ideas?


----------



## KautoStar1 (1 May 2015)

Depends where in the north west you are.
Nantwich Equine are very good.


----------



## Kails16 (1 May 2015)

Cumbria area if any use to you lol x


----------



## KautoStar1 (1 May 2015)

sorry no, cant help in that area.


----------



## Buckskinspots (5 May 2015)

Westmorland vets in kendal, frame and swift in penrith.depends whereabouts in Cumbria?


----------



## tigger01 (6 May 2015)

Recommend Frame & Swift in Penrith.   Excellent vets.


----------

